# Need speaker contributor to pre-wire eBook



## dfeller (Sep 30, 2009)

Howdy:
Can't believe I missed this forum, I was referred here by a friend over at AVS. 

I'm in the middle of writing an eBook on Pre-Wiring a home (long story, but I'm a CI turned equipment mfr and a friend convinced me to do this mostly to help keep Newbie questions down at my company)... 

I just completed a basic "whole-home-audio" chapter but the section on building a proper *box* for in-wall/ceiling speakers is really lacking. I was hoping to find someone to volunteer to write a couple pages on correct sizing and construction. My problem is, I always just purchased a slip-in box from the speaker manufacturer when I was professionally installing but that scenario does not fit the concept of a DIY home pre-wire. 

This seems like the group that might have a benevolent soul willing to take on the task. This is a freely available publication so unfortunately I can offer no compensation other than the goodwill of a host of grateful folks. 

The current version can be found HERE, but I publish a new chapter about once a week so I've got a sign up list going for those wanting the updates as well.

(Obviously critical reviews and additions are welcome to any chapter - I posted that offer on Cocoontech and am still digging out from all the helpful messages)

David


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not following you on this one. I'd be happy to help. I'll just need a bit more clarification. 

Are you talking about running the wires or building backer boxes for in-ceiling speakers?


----------



## dfeller (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion:

I'm looking for someone to write a brief section on sizing and construction of backer boxes for in wall/ceiling. Hopefully someone that can contribute helpful tips and tricks from personal experience as well. 

Given that I'm not a speaker expert I didn't want to give bad advice for this part of the book. 

I've got the wiring covered (always looking for critical review of that as well but the boxes are the part where I was hesitant to sound authoritative)...

David Feller

The book itself (in current form anyway) is at www.bocsco.com/prewireyourhome.zip and audio is chapter 6. 
I've got an "autoresponder" set up so folks can put in their enail address and automatically get the latest chapters as they are published at www.bocsco.com/prewire 

Thanks in advance for the consideration


----------

